# z



## OsiKosi (Oct 29, 2018)

:.



c


----------



## daveb (Oct 29, 2018)

Huh?


----------



## Gjackson98 (Oct 29, 2018)

This is deep


----------



## brooksie967 (Oct 29, 2018)

OsiKosi said:


> :.View attachment 44410
> c



is that a choil shot?


----------



## Nemo (Oct 30, 2018)

Pocket post?


----------



## ecchef (Oct 30, 2018)

The 'Eternal Void'.


----------



## Xenif (Oct 30, 2018)

I say stamp Honyama on it call it an Iromono and see how much it sells for


----------

